# محكمة الأسرة بأسيوط تعرض على قبطي اعتناق الإسلام حتى لا يطلق زوجته بعد تغيير ديانتها



## soul & life (27 مايو 2015)

أسيوط (صعيد مصر) /إم سي إن/ من إيرين موسى
قال مجدى فاروق سعيد، المحامي بأسيوط، لـ/إم سى إن/، إن "محكمة الأسرة بأسيوط بصعيد مصر، عرضت رسميا على زوج قبطي الدخول في الإسلام؛ حتى لا يطلق زوجته، التي قامت بتغيير ديانتها، وهذا مثبت في محضر الجلسة بالمحكمة، ولكن الزوج رفض ذلك تماما".

وتساءل محامي الزوج القبطي: هل لو قامت سيدة مسلمة بتغيير ديانتها للمسيحية، وطلب زوجها الطلاق، ستطالبه المحكمة بتغيير ديانته للمسيحية؛ حتى لا يطلق زوجته؟"، قائلا: "من المفترض أن يكون جميع المصريين سواسية أمام القانون المصري، ولكن هذا لا يحدث"، مطالبا "البرلمان القادم بوضع قوانيين تجرم التمييز".

وكانت محكمة الأسرة بأسيوط قد قضت، في 30 أبريل الماضي، بتطليق زوج قبطي يُدعى "سعيد حلمي نجيب"، من زوجته "مريم سمعان عجبان"، 25 عاما، بعد أن قام برفع دعوة طلاق عليها، بعدما قامت بتغيير ديانتها من المسيحية الى الإسلام، منذ يوم اختفائها في 15 سبتمبر 2014، إلا أن محكمة الأسرة عرضت على الزوج أولا الدخول في الإسلام؛ حتى لا يطلق زوجته، وهو ما رفضه بشدة؛ فقضت بقبول دعوته!

ومن السائد في المحاكم المصرية عندما يقوم أحد الزوجين الأقباط باعتناق الإسلام، أن يقوم القاضي بعرض الإسلام على الطرف الثاني. إذا رفض يحكم بالطلاق بين الاثنين، وإذا وافق لا يحكم بالطلاق، وبالتالي يكونان قد تحولا للإسلام.

ومن ناحيةٍ أخرى عند تحول أحد الزوجين إلى الإسلام، تنص شهادات التحول للإسلام بالأزهر على تحول الأبناء القُصَّر تلقائيا إلى الدين الإسلامي، وتقوم المحاكم بضمهم لحضانة الطرف الآخر، حتى ولو كان الاب، انتهاكا للقانون المدني، وللشريعة الإسلامية، التي تنص على أن تكون حضانة الطفل للام. حيث تنص شهادة الأزهر على تحول الأبناء "للدين الأصلح"!


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2015)

*عادى جدا ويحدث ذلك فى كل المجتمعات والاوساط فى مصر*
*واكيد
 البعض يوافق على ذلك*​


----------



## peace_86 (27 مايو 2015)

*ديانة مستفزة إلى أبعد الحدود ..*


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2015)

انا عارفة طبعا ان اللى بيحول ديانته من الاسلام لأى دين تانى بيتحارب وبيعتبر يستحق القتل  وده سمعناه كتير من شيوخ الزوايا والناس اللى بتطلع تهلل فى القنوات اياها  لكن مستشار و فى قاعة المحكمة و يخرج منه الكلام ده بشكل رسمى وقانونى  مش تحسوا انه فيه تناقض كبير بين الكلام والمؤتمرات وبين الواقع !!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> لكن مستشار و فى قاعة المحكمة و يخرج منه الكلام ده بشكل رسمى وقانونى  مش تحسوا انه فيه تناقض كبير بين الكلام والمؤتمرات وبين الواقع !!


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...*​*[FONT=&quot]هو أتبع الأجراءات القانونية السليمة ..وكان يتوجب عليه ذلك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى قانون الأسرة يقوم قاضى الموضوع ( بعرض الصلح ) أول جلسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من قبل أن يسمع أطراف النزاع أو أسبابه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بعد سماع الأطراف ( بيأجل ) جلسة تانية ( يُعيد) فيها عرض الصُلح على الطرفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وغالباً بيكون النطق بالحكم ثالت جلسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حكمة المُشرع هنا ( بغض النظر عن أسباب رفع دعوى الطلاق )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الحِفاظ على كيان الأُسر المصرية من التفكك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى القضية دى ...القاضى عرض الصُلح على الطرفين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بعرض الدخول فى الأسلام على أحد الأطراف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما ( رفض الطرف الآخر ) قضى (( من أول جلسة)) بالطلاق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هنا أتبع الأجراءات القانونية ...ولم يتمسك بها ( التأجيل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تدخل فى الأسلام ؟ 
- لأ – 
خلاص – طلقة بائنة بينونة صُغرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا نقول القاضى ( ماصدق ) طلق واحدة أسلمت ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2015)

تمام استاذ عبود  عندى سؤال معلش
لو هنا الوضع معكوس يعنى الزوجة اصبحت مسيحية  بيطلب او بيعرض على الزوج انه يبقا مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟ وده طبعا  حفاظا على الترابط الاسرى وعدم تفكيك الاسرة المسيحية مش لاى سبب تانى بيحصل ده ؟!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> تمام استاذ عبود  عندى سؤال معلش
> لو هنا الوضع معكوس يعنى الزوجة اصبحت مسيحية  بيطلب او بيعرض على الزوج انه يبقا مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟ وده طبعا  حفاظا على الترابط الاسرى وعدم تفكيك الاسرة المسيحية مش لاى سبب تانى بيحصل ده ؟!


 *[FONT=&quot]سؤالك حلو طبعاً ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هنا الزوج لا يحتاج الى رفع دعوى للتطليق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو رفعها ( لا تُنظر الدعوى ) :flowers:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن القانون والشرع هنا أعطاه أن تظل فى ( عصمته ) أو يُلقى عليها اليمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمين الطلاق هنا سيظل للزوجة كاااااافة حقوقها كما لو كانت مُسلمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ما تخرجش من بيتها ..ومُلزم بنفقتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لو رفعت دعوى نفقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتحكم لها زيها زى أى زوجة مُسلمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن لية نظرنا الى فعل القاضى ولم ننظر الى فعل الزوجة هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أسلمت حتى تتطلق ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمر جائز ومحتمل طبعاً[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مايو 2015)

نحن نعانى من العنصرية
دائما نحن مظلومين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2015)

هنا  تظهر اهمية المادة الثانية من الدستور (اللادستورية) 
وهنا تظهر اهمية ((  الشريعة ))  اللا إلهية .
جفت الاقلام ورفعت الصحف !!(..)


----------



## peace_86 (29 مايو 2015)

*أخي العزيز عبود ... أقدر محبتك للدستور المصري والقضاء المصري والمؤسسات الحكومية المصرية..
وأنا بدوري أعشق هذا البلد حتى النخاع.. ويوم عن يوم يزيد حبي لهذا البلد الذي لم أزره مرة في حياتي..

آسف عالمقدمة.. بس قلت أقول اللي جوايا هههه

لكن أرجو أن تعطيني اجابة سريعة بسيطة.. ألا تعتقد بأن البند الثاني من الدستور هو سبب مصايب المسيحيين كلها؟؟؟
باختصار يعني نعم أو لا..

لقد وصلت الأمور للحضيض.. أصبحت المساجد تغذي بكره المسيحيين عباد الصليب وكل ذلك على مرأى من الدول ومسامع من الأمن..
لكن لا أحد يتحرك... ثم يقولون: لماذا لم تشتكوا من بدري..
المسيحي يشتكي عند مين ولا مين؟

في تخلف فكري.. وأنا أعتقد بأن الرئيس السيسي يحاول القضاء على هذا الفكر لكن دون جدوى لأن طبيعة المصريين الحالية لا تسمح.
فقد تم أسلمتهم وأسلمة أدمغتهم على مدى 40 سنة*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 مايو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> * ألا تعتقد بأن البند الثاني من الدستور هو سبب مصايب المسيحيين كلها؟؟؟
> باختصار يعني نعم أو لا..
> 
> لقد وصلت الأمور للحضيض.. أصبحت المساجد تغذي بكره المسيحيين عباد الصليب وكل ذلك على مرأى من الدول ومسامع من الأمن..
> ...


اسف للتدخل بالتعليق .. بس من ساعة ما المصريين راحو السعودية تحديدا بحثا عن لقمة العيش وهما رجعولنا وهابيين وعادات وتقاليد مكناش نعرفها 
يعني احنا اثرنا علي الكوايته والامارتيين اكتر ماهما اثرو فينا ... بس مع السعودية فشلنا لان غالب المسلمين في مصر بيعتبروها ارض مقدسة دا غير العدد الرهيب من العمالة هناك ..

وفيه طبعا عوامل تانية داخلية بس مش مكانها هنا​


----------



## peace_86 (30 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اسف للتدخل بالتعليق .. بس من ساعة ما المصريين راحو السعودية تحديدا بحثا عن لقمة العيش وهما رجعولنا وهابيين وعادات وتقاليد مكناش نعرفها
> يعني احنا اثرنا علي الكوايته والامارتيين اكتر ماهما اثرو فينا ... بس مع السعودية فشلنا لان غالب المسلمين في مصر بيعتبروها ارض مقدسة دا غير العدد الرهيب من العمالة هناك ..
> 
> وفيه طبعا عوامل تانية داخلية بس مش مكانها هنا​



*كلامك 100% صح ..
مشتاقينلك يا أخينا ياسر..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *أخي العزيز عبود ... أقدر محبتك للدستور المصري والقضاء المصري والمؤسسات الحكومية المصرية..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أولاً ...حابب أقول نقطة مهمة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه قضاة فسدة ومرتشين ...والمنظومة القضائية كلها تحتاج الى تطوير *​​ *[FONT=&quot] لكن التوجه القائم بالتعميم مرفوض ولآى مهنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هناك محاولات لأسقاط مؤسسات الدولة المصرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا يجب أن ننساق وراء هؤلاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ محامى الزوج المسيحى – ولا مؤاخذة – بيستهبل [/FONT]*​ 


soul & life قال:


> *وتساءل محامي الزوج القبطي*: هل لو قامت سيدة مسلمة بتغيير ديانتها للمسيحية، وطلب زوجها الطلاق، ستطالبه المحكمة بتغيير ديانته للمسيحية؛ حتى لا يطلق زوجته؟"، قائلا: *"من المفترض أن يكون جميع المصريين سواسية أمام القانون المصري، ولكن هذا لا يحدث"،* مطالبا "البرلمان القادم بوضع قوانيين تجرم التمييز".


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هى حاجة الزوج المسلم فى رفع دعوى تطليق ؟؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان الشرع والقانون يبيح له إما إمساكها أو تطليقها بأرادة منفردة ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلم يُطلق بأرادة مُنفردة شرعاً وقانوناً ( معندوش مشكلة فى الشرع ):new6:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمسيحى لا يمكنه الطلاق ( عنده مشكلة فى الشرع  )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك مشكلته تم حلها عن طريق القضاء ومن ( أول جلسة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتحدااااااه لو كان وقف قدام القاضى أكتر من خمس دقايق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ننتقل الى سؤالك [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> لكن أرجو أن تعطيني اجابة سريعة بسيطة.. ألا تعتقد بأن البند الثاني من الدستور هو سبب مصايب المسيحيين كلها؟؟؟
> باختصار يعني نعم أو لا..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة ( لأ ) ... المادة الثانية تحل نزاعات التى لا تستطيع الكنيسة حلها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( كما ترى فى القضية هنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تجبر أحد بأعتناق الأسلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لنا ( دستورياً ) بالمتخلفين عقلياً الذين ذكرتهم ...وما أكثرهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولو قدرت أنت تفكر ( مجرد تفكير ) فى مناقشة دستور بلدك السعودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تيجى وتناقش معايا دستور بلدى 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما هى حاجة الزوج المسلم فى رفع دعوى تطليق ؟؟!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان الشرع والقانون يبيح له إما إمساكها أو تطليقها بأرادة منفردة ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المسلم يُطلق بأرادة مُنفردة شرعاً وقانوناً ( معندوش مشكلة فى الشرع ):new6:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والمسيحى لا يمكنه الطلاق ( عنده مشكلة فى الشرع  )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك مشكلته تم حلها عن طريق القضاء ومن ( أول جلسة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتحدااااااه لو كان وقف قدام القاضى أكتر من خمس دقايق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ننتقل الى سؤالك [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]







-
اســــــتـــــــــــاذ  
:new6::new6::new6:
​[/FONT]


----------



## The Antiochian (31 مايو 2015)

*القوانين ظالمة تعمل باتجاه واحد .. وكنت سأستغرب لو أن الظلم وحده ما يصدر عن الإسلام .. أما أن يصدر كل ما يعادي القيم والجمال والخير .. فيصير الظلم تحصيل حاصل*


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]والمسيحى لا يمكنه الطلاق ( عنده مشكلة فى الشرع )*​​


دة ميزة مش عيب فى المسيحية
الطلاق فى المسيحية ليس اعتباطا مثل الاخرين
اصحى من النوم زهقان اروح مطلق مراتى هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> دة ميزة مش عيب فى المسيحية
> الطلاق فى المسيحية ليس اعتباطا مثل الاخرين
> اصحى من النوم زهقان اروح مطلق مراتى هههههه


*يا راجل انت بطل مبالغة بقى ...
زهقان أية ؟؟
دى لو ماعملتش كوباية الشاى تبقى طااااالق
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا راجل انت بطل مبالغة بقى ...
> زهقان أية ؟؟
> دى لو ماعملتش كوباية الشاى تبقى طااااالق
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


عيب تشريع ام تطبيق خطا عوبد
واين الصح اذا كان هذا خطا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> عيب تشريع ام تطبيق خطا عوبد
> واين الصح اذا كان هذا خطا


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدراما يا باشا شوهت كل المعالم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يطلق يعطى الزوجة حقوقها وما تخرجش من بيتها ( دة الشرع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو اتجوز عليها وهى مش موافقة تتطلق برضه مع حقوقها الشرعية ومسكن حضانة لو حاضنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيبك من الحاج متولى والمسلسل التانى بتاع الأربع حريم دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صاحب سلسلة محلات شهيرة جدا تزوج قبل ما طليقته الرابعة توفى عدتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فاتحبس - لأن الراجل كمان له عِدة - :t33:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الدراما يا باشا شوهت كل المعالم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يطلق يعطى الزوجة حقوقها وما تخرجش من بيتها ( دة الشرع )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو اتجوز عليها وهى مش موافقة تتطلق برضه مع حقوقها الشرعية ومسكن حضانة لو حاضنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيبك من الحاج متولى والمسلسل التانى بتاع الأربع حريم دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صاحب سلسلة محلات شهيرة جدا تزوج قبل ما طليقته الرابعة توفى عدتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فاتحبس - لأن الراجل كمان له عِدة - :t33:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


سيبك من المسلسلات وخلينا واقع
واحد متجوز اربعة  عجبتة الخمسة
راح ممطلق واحدة خلاص زهق منها واتجوز دى
شرعا فية غلط هنا ولالا .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2015)

> والمسيحى لا يمكنه الطلاق ( عنده مشكلة فى الشرع )



في هذه أنتً مخطيء، فالمسيحي يستطيع تطليق الطرف الآخر حال تغيير ديانته، ولا يوجد عنده مشكلة في الشرع، فزواجه بالنسبة للكنيسة باطل إلا إذا عادت الزوجة وعادت مسيحية.

يعني لو زوجة مسلمة أصبحت مسيحية من حقها أن تطلب من زوجها أن يُصبح مسيحي حتى لا يتم الفصل، أليس المحكمة على حسب قولك تسعى للصلح حتى لا تتشرد العائلة

إنما المادة الثانية التي ترفض أن تعترف أنها سبب مصائب الأمة العربية مجتمعة هي السبب في إزدواجية الإجراء ""العادل"" كما يحلو لك تصويره.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2015)

تيمو قال:


> في هذه أنتً مخطيء، فالمسيحي يستطيع تطليق الطرف الآخر حال تغيير ديانته، ولا يوجد عنده مشكلة في الشرع، فزواجه بالنسبة للكنيسة باطل إلا إذا عادت الزوجة وعادت مسيحية.
> 
> يعني لو زوجة مسلمة أصبحت مسيحية من حقها أن تطلب من زوجها أن يُصبح مسيحي حتى لا يتم الفصل، أليس المحكمة على حسب قولك تسعى للصلح حتى لا تتشرد العائلة
> 
> إنما المادة الثانية التي ترفض أن تعترف أنها سبب مصائب الأمة العربية مجتمعة هي السبب في إزدواجية الإجراء ""العادل"" كما يحلو لك تصويره.


قابل ياعبووود ، المعارضة اشتغلت وهاتولع ههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مايو 2015)

تيمو قال:


> في هذه أنتً مخطيء، فالمسيحي يستطيع تطليق الطرف الآخر حال تغيير ديانته، ولا يوجد عنده مشكلة في الشرع، فزواجه بالنسبة للكنيسة باطل إلا إذا عادت الزوجة وعادت مسيحية.
> 
> يعني لو زوجة مسلمة أصبحت مسيحية من حقها أن تطلب من زوجها أن يُصبح مسيحي حتى لا يتم الفصل، أليس المحكمة على حسب قولك تسعى للصلح حتى لا تتشرد العائلة
> 
> إنما المادة الثانية التي ترفض أن تعترف أنها سبب مصائب الأمة العربية مجتمعة هي السبب في إزدواجية الإجراء ""العادل"" كما يحلو لك تصويره.



انت مش مصري ياتيمو علشان تناقش قضاء مصر العظيم والدستور الفظيع :smile01:smile01


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> قابل ياعبووود ، المعارضة اشتغلت وهاتولع ههههه​



هههه إنتا بتهوي  يعني بتصب الكاز على النار ...




Desert Rose قال:


> انت مش مصري ياتيمو علشان تناقش قضاء مصر العظيم والدستور الفظيع :smile01:smile01



 يا لئيمة 

على فكرة أنا أناقش الموضوع في ضوء المادة الثانية الكيوت خالص


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2015)

تيمو قال:


> هههه إنتا بتهوي  يعني بتصب الكاز على النار ...


بالعكس ... كلام برضو منطقي وهالخصه بطريقة سهلة 

[FONT=&quot]الحالة الاولي
[FONT=&quot]--------------​
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]زوج قبطي اسلم فاصبح من حقه التطليق بارادة منفردة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الزوج قدم دعوي بالطلاق .. فعرضت المحكمة علي الزوجة ان تسلم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الزوجة رفضت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تم الطلاق[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
الحالة الثانية
[FONT=&quot]--------------[/FONT]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]زوجة مسلمة تنصرت فهل من حقها طلب الطلاق للضرر ام تلجأ للخلع ؟
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في حالة الخلع الزوجة قدمت دعوي بالخلع .. فهل تعرض المحكمة علي الزوج ان يتنصر حفاظا علي الاسرة ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الزوج رفض [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تم الخلع[/FONT]​ 
دا ملخص .. فين العدل هنا :smile01 :smile01:smile01

منتظرينك ياعبووووووود​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2015)

رائع يا ياسر .. انتَ بقى مصري ويحق لك النقاش ههه

بتعرف، بتفكّرني بشخص رائع كنت بعرفه (معرفة افتراضية فقط) في أحد المنتديات، شخص رائع وقريب للقلب .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الزواج الباطل شئ ...والطلاق شئ آخر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الزواج الباطل يحتاج الى ( تدخل خارجى ) من مؤسسات دينية و قضائية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لتُقرر بطلانه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق يتم أسلامياً بأرادة منفردة للزوج بألقائه يمين الطلاق ع الولية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثل ما تزوجها (بكلمة) يُطلقها (بكلمة) ولها ضوابط شرعية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل يستطيع المسيحى أن يُطلق بأرادة منفردة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآجابة لآ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....محتاج ( ولى أمر ) يقرقر له يعمل أية ويقوله شيل صليبك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يبقى المسيحى عنده مشكلة فى الشرع ...انتهى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولأن الدستور المصرى راعى ان هناك مصريين يجب ان يكونوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]امام القانون سواسية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حكم للطرف ( اللى عنده مشكلة ) بما يتوجب الحفاظ على حقوقه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى لجا الى القضاء ليحكم له بالشريعة الأسلامية ( المادة الثانية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعلم تمام العلم بأن مؤسسته الدينية لن تُنصفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا كان لجأ اليها

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رجعنا لوجع القلب برجلينا
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> سيبك من المسلسلات وخلينا واقع
> واحد متجوز اربعة  عجبتة الخمسة
> راح ممطلق واحدة خلاص زهق منها واتجوز دى
> شرعا فية غلط هنا ولالا .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]شرعاً *​*[FONT=&quot]ينتظر عِدة الرابعة المُطلقة حتى تنتهى ...ثم يتزوج *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ع البركة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن خد بالك ..مشروطة هنا ( بعدم أعتراض ) الزوجة على الزيجة الجديدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسلاميين هنا أعترضوا على جزئية (أستئذان) الزوج لزوجته قبل زواجه عليها وقالوا ليس من الشرع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا هما بيحوروا الليلة لأن القانون لم يقل ( أستئذان ) بل قال ( عدم الأعتراض )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](قيل) أن الحسن بن على بن ابى طالب كان يتزوج بالأربعة ويُطلق بالأربعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أحتمال أنه كان بيلعبها على طريقة 4-2-4[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الزواج الباطل شئ ...والطلاق شئ آخر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الزواج الباطل يحتاج الى ( تدخل خارجى ) من مؤسسات دينية و قضائية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لتُقرر بطلانه *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق يتم أسلامياً بأرادة منفردة للزوج بألقائه يمين الطلاق ع الولية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثل ما تزوجها (بكلمة) يُطلقها (بكلمة) ولها ضوابط شرعية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل يستطيع المسيحى أن يُطلق بأرادة منفردة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآجابة لآ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....محتاج ( ولى أمر ) يقرقر له يعمل أية ويقوله شيل صليبك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يبقى المسيحى عنده مشكلة فى الشرع ...انتهى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ولأن الدستور المصرى راعى ان هناك مصريين يجب ان يكونوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]امام القانون سواسية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حكم للطرف ( اللى عنده مشكلة ) بما يتوجب الحفاظ على حقوقه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى لجا الى القضاء ليحكم له بالشريعة الأسلامية ( المادة الثانية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعلم تمام العلم بأن مؤسسته الدينية لن تُنصفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا كان لجأ اليها
> 
> ...









دا انت محامي باااااااااارع

:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (31 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأجابة ( لأ ) ... المادة الثانية تحل نزاعات التى لا تستطيع الكنيسة حلها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( كما ترى فى القضية هنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تجبر أحد بأعتناق الأسلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة لنا ( دستورياً ) بالمتخلفين عقلياً الذين ذكرتهم ...وما أكثرهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ولو قدرت أنت تفكر ( مجرد تفكير ) فى مناقشة دستور بلدك السعودية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تيجى وتناقش معايا دستور بلدى
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



*شكراً على اجابات حضرتك الرائعة سواءاً تلك اللي اجبتها على أسئلتي أو على أسئلة الآخرين..
ومازلت أؤكد بأن المادة الثانية من الدستور التي وضعها السادات هي سبب بلاوي المسيحيين دون أدنى مبالغة..

هل تعرف بأن مسيحيي مصر بالذات رغم كل الإهانات التي تحملوها لكنهم لم يهاجروا بلدهم كما هو حال مسيحيي الشام والسودان..
لكن منذ الستينات.. وفقط منذ الستينات إبتدأت العوائل المسيحية المصرية تهاجر بلدها.

وهذا بسبب تلك القوانين الجاحفة بحقهم.. لما تقول بأن الإسلام هو دين الدولة فهذا يعطي شرعية بأن يكون المسلم فوق المسيحي اللي هو أصلاً من أصل البلد والفرعونية تجري في عروقه..


وصحيح بالنسبة لكلامك عن:*



> *[FONT=&quot]ولو قدرت أنت تفكر ( مجرد تفكير ) فى مناقشة دستور بلدك السعودية[/FONT]*​[/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]يبقى تيجى وتناقش معايا دستور بلدى
> [/FONT]*​




*هل شفتني بيوم أو بلحظة ما من خلال مشاركاتي بهذا المنتدى بأني اعترضت عليك أو على أي أحد بأن ينتقد الدستور السعودي؟

هل رأيتني يوماً وبأي شكل من الأشكال أمَجِّد الدستور السعودي والقوانين الشرعية السعودية واعتبرها قوانين يحتذى بها؟

هل جبت سيرة الدستور السعودي أساساً؟؟؟

نعم في السعودية لا يمكننا النقاش في الدساتير.. وأنا كافي خيري وشري من هذا البلد ..
وليس عندي كراهية نحوها ولا محبة ولا تعصب.. باختصار لا يوجد مشاعر وأفكر بالهجرة منها كثيراً.. لذلك تراني أتكلم وأتناقش عن الأحوال السياسية في مصر أو لبنان أو حتى البحرين التي تبعد عنها أمتار معدودة ..

فكلامك يا أخي الغالي والحبيب عبود هو غير منطقي..

المهم وحشني وجودك بالمنتدى بجد .. الرب يباركك دايمأً يا حبوب :new8: :new5:*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2015)

نصيحة زغننة

المسلمة اللي عايزة تتنصر تطلب الخلع الاول
بصفتها مسلمة علي الورق :close_tem

وبعد ما تخلعه تبقي بقي تتنصر زي ماهي عايزة

ولنا في نجلاء الامام قدوة :ura1:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> ومازلت أؤكد بأن المادة الثانية من الدستور التي وضعها السادات هي سبب بلاوي المسيحيين دون أدنى مبالغة..
> 
> وهذا بسبب تلك القوانين الجاحفة بحقهم.. لما تقول بأن الإسلام هو دين الدولة فهذا يعطي شرعية بأن يكون المسلم فوق المسيحي اللي هو أصلاً من أصل البلد والفرعونية تجري في عروقه..
> *​


*
أعطنى مثل لآى قانون يجحف المسيحى 
وبلوة واحدة فقط سببتها المادة الثانية *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> دا انت محامي باااااااااارع
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​


*أفضل أنت أتريأ كدة وولعها ناااااار
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مايو 2015)

ما انا عارفه ياتيمو ، بس المادة الكيوت ديه في الدستور المصري ، انت مصري؟ لا يبقا تسكت :smile01 حتي المصري يسكت بردو لان مواد الدستور كيوت جدا وعادله جدا وتتآكل اكل جدا جدا ،ومش محتاجة مناقشة يعني 
مش فاهمه بتتناقشو وبتعترضو علي ايه ؟ 
:smile01:smile01
جاتكو القرف مليتو البلد :smile01


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2015)

والطلاق يحتاج لإجراءات ليكون قانوني، فلو ما فيه أوراق قانونية من محكمة شرعية تُثبّت الطلاق يبقى لو مات الزوج بنفس لحظة نطقه بالطلاق الزوجة ستكون قانوناً على ذمته وتعامل معاملة الزوجة في الميراث، لذلك فالإجراء الشكلي لا يجب أن يُعطي للمشرّع الحق في التمييز في المعاملة، ولكن كون المادة الثانية أباحت التمييز في المعاملة، فلذلك أصبح تساؤل المحامي في محله...

أنتَ تخلط بين الإجراءات وبين أن الطلاق في حالة تغيير أحد الأزواج ديانته أمر مقبول ولا يأخذ إلا جلسة واحدة، فلذلك لا علاقة للأمر بالإرادة، وبالتالي يجب على القاضي الكنسي (الكاهن) أن يطلب من الزوج المسلم في حالة أصبحت زوجته مسيحية أن يصبح مسيحي، ولو رفض يبقى الطلاق أو بطلان الزواج يتم في نفس الجلسة .... من باب المساواة والمعاملة بالمثل ، ولذلك سؤال المحامي في حالة الزوج منطقي وبديهي ويُبيّن ضُعف وتمييز في الإجراءات والمعاملة بين أفراد الشعب الواحد بسبب مادة.

فالأصل أن يطلب القاضي حفاظاً على وحدة الأسرة وعدم تفككها وتشرّدها ومن باب المصحلة العامة أن يصبح الزوج مسيحي، ولكن المعاملة بالمثل لا تصح كون المادة الثانية تُعطي أفضلية لشخص على حساب شخص بسبب كلمة مكتوبة على الهوية تحت بند: ديانة


----------



## Maran+atha (31 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> بالعكس ... كلام برضو منطقي وهالخصه بطريقة سهلة ​
> 
> [FONT=&quot]الحالة الاولي​​[/FONT]​​
> 
> ...


 
حتى هنا الكلام ممكن ان يحدث اخى الحبيب ياسر
لأن فى مصر من ينكر القدوس ويتبع الملبوس له امتيازات كثيرة جدا 



> الحالة الثانية
> [FONT=&quot]--------------[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]زوجة مسلمة تنصرت فهل من حقها طلب الطلاق للضرر ام تلجأ للخلع ؟
> ...


 
اما كلامك فى الحالة الثانية فهو مستحيل 
فان الزوجة اصبحت مسيحية وطلبت الخلع 
يتم رفض طلبها واذلالها بواسطة طلب زوجها فى بيت الطاعة 
بخلاف التهديدات والاهانات التى هدفها كسر كرامتها وارادتها 

يجب ان تعلم ان المسيحين يحيوا فى مصر بمعجزة 
لأن للأسف معظم شعب مصر يتبعوا شريعة المسحور عبد المضل 

ربنا يرحمنا  ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أفضل أنت أتريأ كدة وولعها ناااااار
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


مش تريقة نهائي
عبوووووود محامي عقر دماغ يعني​


----------



## تيمو (31 مايو 2015)

هههه ديزيرت ...

إحنا يا أخوتشي مش فاهمين ،، أصل الواحد عادي يعني لازم يشعر بعظمة التشريع وهو شايف بعينه وما حد قاله عيوبه وحجم الكوارث يالي فيه


----------



## Desert Rose (31 مايو 2015)

تيمو قال:


> هههه ديزيرت ...
> 
> إحنا يا أخوتشي مش فاهمين ،، أصل الواحد عادي يعني لازم يشعر بعظمة التشريع وهو شايف بعينه وما حد قاله عيوبه وحجم الكوارث يالي فيه



بالظبط يا خويا :smile01:smile01


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 مايو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> اما كلامك فى الحالة الثانية فهو مستحيل
> فان الزوجة اصبحت مسيحية وطلبت الخلع
> يتم رفض طلبها واذلالها بواسطة طلب زوجها فى بيت الطاعة
> بخلاف التهديدات والاهانات التى هدفها كسر كرامتها وارادتها
> ...


دا لان مافيش تشريع للاحوال المدنية للمسيحيين
والبابا تواضرس والمجمع المقدس مش عايز يصدر التشريع ويقدمه لعبد الفتاح السيسي .. دا علي حد علمي ... واخر اجتماع للمجمع كان الخميس اللي فات وخرج بدون اي توصيات في هذا الشأن ...

تقتكر ليه ؟؟؟
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> اما كلامك فى الحالة الثانية فهو مستحيل
> فان الزوجة اصبحت مسيحية وطلبت الخلع
> يتم رفض طلبها واذلالها بواسطة طلب زوجها فى بيت الطاعة
> بخلاف التهديدات والاهانات التى هدفها كسر كرامتها وارادتها ​



​ *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يتم تطليق الزوجة خُلعاً بغض النظر عن ديانتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهناك ممثلة شهيرة ( مسيحية ) تم تطليقها من زوجها المسيحى خُلعا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]طلاق الرجل لزوجته ( بألقاءه اليمين ) يُصبح بائناً بينونة صُغرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]متى أستوفت عدتها ....حتى وبدون قسيمة طلاق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى حالة الأرث يشهد الشهود بأنه ألقى عليها اليمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويُحبس من الأرث حقها فى مؤخر الصداق ما لم تكن قد حصلت عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الكلام فى الدساتير والقوانين ...تتركن فيه العواطف والفتى على جنب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز يتعلم يسأل ...أهلاً وسهلاً [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (31 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يتم تطليق الزوجة خُلعاً بغض النظر عن ديانتها*​​
> ...


 
اخى الحبيب عبود الحالة الثانية مختلفة عن كلامك 
[QUOTE*]الحالة الثانية
[FONT=&quot]--------------[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]زوجة مسلمة تنصرت فهل من حقها طلب الطلاق للضرر ام تلجأ للخلع ؟
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في حالة الخلع الزوجة قدمت دعوي بالخلع .. فهل تعرض المحكمة علي الزوج ان يتنصر حفاظا علي الاسرة ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الزوج رفض [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تم الخلع[/FONT]​[/*QUOTE]

الزوج والزوجة فى الاساس مسلمين 
والزوجة اصبحت مسيحية اى غيرت دينها 
فهل القانون سينصر الزوجة التى غيرت ديانتها للمسيحية ويلبى طلبها وحقها !!!

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الفنانة المذكورة ظلت عشر سنوات فى محاكم الأحوال الشخصية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تطالب بالطلاق وزوجها يطالب ببطلان الزواج*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الى ان لجأت الى ( الخُلع ) وبعد محاولات التوفيق بينهما والتى باءت بالفشل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حكمت محكمة الأحوال الشخصية بجلسته االمنعقدة فى القاهرة مارس 2002[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتطليق الزوجة خُلعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بناءا عليه – حضرات السادة الأفاضل – حلت الشريعة الأسلامية ( مادة 2)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نزاعاً ( مسيحياً -  مسيحياً ) أمتد لعشر سنوات  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى أسئلة أخرى عند حضرات السادة المعترضين ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> اخى الحبيب عبود الحالة الثانية مختلفة عن كلامك *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> الزوج والزوجة فى الاساس مسلمين
> والزوجة اصبحت مسيحية اى غيرت دينها
> ...


*انا رديت على كلامك بأن الزوجة المسيحية يتم رفض طلبها للخُلع
الحالة الأخرى *
* [FONT=&quot]لا تعرض المحكمة على الزوج المُسلم أن يتنصر لأنه بمنتهى البساطة من حقه ​*​*​ [FONT=&quot]أمساكها على ذمته أو طلاقها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اى ان الضرر غير واقع عليه [/FONT]​ 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اسف للتدخل بالتعليق .. بس من ساعة ما المصريين راحو السعودية تحديدا بحثا عن لقمة العيش وهما رجعولنا وهابيين وعادات وتقاليد مكناش نعرفها
> يعني احنا اثرنا علي الكوايته والامارتيين اكتر ماهما اثرو فينا ... بس مع السعودية فشلنا لان غالب المسلمين في مصر بيعتبروها ارض مقدسة دا غير العدد الرهيب من العمالة هناك ..
> 
> وفيه طبعا عوامل تانية داخلية بس مش مكانها هنا​



هلا والله صرت تتكلم مثلهم ايش سالفتك يا ياسر؟ تقولونها وتصدقونها؟
 لو تكح نمله في الصعيد قلتو سببها المصريين اللي هاجرو السعوديه وعاداتهم الوهابين.. شو تعرف عن المملكه اصلا؟ شو تعرف عن الوهابيه اصلا؟ لو تعرف ان المملكه فيها مليون قبيله وعرق وعادات وتقاليد..ماتفوهت بالمعلومه هذه الرخيصه اللي يروجها البعض عشان يهينون.الشعب السعودي والمصريين اللي يشتغلون.. نفسي واحد منهم يقول وش عادات المتخلفه هذي.. مافي جواب معين افتراء وظلم والظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه ..  ابغي واحد فالح يشرح لي ويسمي لي عاده واحده من العادات ذي؟ ثم لماذا البعض ياترى يحب ان يظل نعامه ويخبي راسه عن عيوبه؟واول فرصه تجي له يلقى بلاويه وعيوبه على الجيران؟ وش الي حصل؟ حسني مبارك كان مغترب في السعوديه وجاب لكم التخلف على 30 سنه من السعوديه .. الشعب السعودي سبب سياسيته مثلا؟ مرسي اغترب في السعوديه وجاب لكم التخلف منها مثلا؟
السعوديه وقفت جنب مبارك وقامت ثوره ووقفت ضدها عشان تعرف
شو اللي يصير وتحملت شتايم الثوار وقلة المذيعين المصريين اللي كانو يحرضون عليها وتحملت وكملت دعمها للمجلس العسكري ووقفت ضد مرسي وتحملت شتايم الاخوان والسلفين ووقفت جنب السيسي لما اكبر
الدول العلمانيه وقفو بجنب الاخوان وتحملت الاذيه.. ماعمرها غدرت في مصر والمصريين واللي تقدر عليه ماتتاخر عليه .. انا ماعندي مشكله تشوف كل هذا تخلف لان ذي سياسيه.. لكن لما تجي وتقول المصريين جابو تخلف من الشعب السعودي .. ذا يعتبر اهانه وتجاوز بحق شعب كامل تتهمه بتخلف لمجرد ان عندك مشاكل وماتقدر تحلها وشايف انهم السبب..وبعدين اللي تقول عنهم متخلفين بنو من بين الامم دولة عز وتطور والله اعطاهم خير وانعام وماقصرو على غيرهم وعلى انفسهم
ليش على الاقل ماتاخذ هذا تخلف؟  انت شو تعرف عن سكان الحجاز اللي من ضمنها مكه والمدينه؟ عمرك اختلطت بيهم؟ لو تعرف عاداتهم وتقاليدهم ماقلت اعتبرهم المصريين اراضي مقدسه وجابو التخلف..ولو تبغي تعرف اسالني..عشان اقلك من هم اصلا.. وبعدين هل المصريين هما اللي يشتغلون في السعوديه؟ يقابلهم ملايين من الشوام والهنود والباكستانين وباقي العرب ماعرفنا من منهم يلقى اللوم على الشعب السعودي وتخلفه؟ اشمعنى البعض المصريين اللي يلقون اللوم على الشعب السعودي وعاداته؟ طبعا الجواب كالعاده المصريين سهل تأثير عليهم ويقلدون بسرعه يعني اجابتهم تكمن في الانتقاص من المصري حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.. 
وبعدين اذا الحين عدد المصريين في السعوديه مثلا مليون قبل اربعين سنه كم كانو اكيداقل من بكثير ومع كذا فرضا لنفترض ان الشعب المصري من اربعين سنه كان تعدادهم 40 مليون ماشي؟ نقول مثلا
2 مليونين راحو السعوديه ورجعو بعد 20 سنه لمصر .. هل معقول
مليونين ياثرون على الباقي الشعب؟ مع انهم ماتقلدو مناصب في الحكم؟ فين العقل والمنطق؟ فعلا حدث العاقل بمالا يعقل فان صدق فلا عقل له
وين الحضاره والتطور والعلمانيه والدمقراطيه والاشياء الزينه اللي كانو عايشين فيها باقي الشعب؟ ولا خلاص انقرض لما رجعو المليونين من دولة التخلف؟ الانسان ياخذ الزين ولا الشين؟  كوني اماراتيه ودي افهم منك ايش هذا تاثير اللي اثرتوه على الشعب الاماراتي والكويتي وفشلت فيه السعوديه! ياريت توضح ذي النقطه مو قادره ابلعها صراحه؟
ايش ابغي اقول بعد هذا؟ الشعب السعودي ماهو ملاك ماهو شعب متدين ماهم متخلفين وماهي عاداتهم متخلفه لو ماتعجبك مو من حقك توصفها بتخلف ومو من حقك تقلل من شأن الشعب المصري.. لا تسمع للواشين والنمامين وقت الجد ما للعرب غير المملكه ولولا الله ثم المملكه كانت
دول العربيه محتله من تركيا وايران وهاليومين المملكه تكالبت عليها كلاب كثيره لما قررت تقف بجانب العرب .. المملكه كانت ولا زالت شمعه تحترق عشان باقي العرب باقي شوية دول سلمت من مؤامرة الثورات بفضل حكمة ووقفة الممملكه بجانبهم وكثر من دول عربيه انهارت ونجحو في تدميرها .. 
اللهم احفظ الملك سلمان الشهامه وليث الجزيره ولي  وولي عهده الامير محمدواجعل الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي شوكه في بلعوم معارضيه واعدائه اللهم من أراد بمصر وأهلها سوءاً فأشغله في نفسه واجعل كيد في نفسه .. اميين ,, باااااااي​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *انا رديت على كلامك بأن الزوجة *المسيحية* يتم رفض طلبها للخُلع*



*ازاي مع اللي تحت !!*
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يتم تطليق الزوجة خُلعاً بغض النظر عن ديانتها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهناك ممثلة شهيرة ( مسيحية ) تم تطليقها من زوجها المسيحى خُلعا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


تقصد زوجة يهودية او لادينية مثلا مع زوج مسيحي 
مش فاهم 

ايه العلاقة بين الرفض في التعليق الاول
والخلع ايا كانت الديانة في التعليق التاني !!​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2015)

*منورة يا هيوف ..
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ازاي مع اللي تحت !!*
> ​ تقصد زوجة يهودية او لادينية مثلا مع زوج مسيحي
> مش فاهم
> 
> ...


*أنا ما قلتش رفض يا ياسر ...هو اللى قال
أرجع لمشاركته 
يتم خُلع الزوجة حتى ولو كانت مسيحية ... ولو زوجها مسيحى
لو أختلفت الطائفة أو الديانة 
فى القضية دى الفنانة غيرت الملة 
أصبح من حقها طلب الخُلع - وأستجابت ليها المحكمة 
ولو قضى ليها ببطلان زواج أصبح الخُلع كأن لم يكن 
علشان كدة قلت فيه فرق بين البطلان وبين الطلاق
لكنه التركيز على الهجوم فقط 
:smile02 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *منورة يا هيوف ..
> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> *​



والله انت المنور.. انت راس المال هنا
انت اللي لو غبت شويه تظلم.. انت
الماضي والحاضر وانت امل المستقبل
انت كل شي حلو.. احبك ايش اسوي


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 يونيو 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هلا والله صرت تتكلم مثلهم ايش سالفتك يا ياسر؟ تقولونها وتصدقونها؟
> لو تكح نمله في الصعيد قلتو سببها المصريين اللي هاجرو السعوديه وعاداتهم الوهابين.. شو تعرف عن المملكه اصلا؟ شو تعرف عن الوهابيه اصلا؟ لو تعرف ان المملكه فيها مليون قبيله وعرق وعادات وتقاليد..ماتفوهت بالمعلومه هذه الرخيصه اللي يروجها البعض عشان يهينون.الشعب السعودي والمصريين اللي يشتغلون.. نفسي واحد منهم يقول وش عادات المتخلفه هذي.. مافي جواب معين افتراء وظلم والظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه ..  ابغي واحد فالح يشرح لي ويسمي لي عاده واحده من العادات ذي؟ ثم لماذا البعض ياترى يحب ان يظل نعامه ويخبي راسه عن عيوبه؟واول فرصه تجي له يلقى بلاويه وعيوبه على الجيران؟ وش الي حصل؟ حسني مبارك كان مغترب في السعوديه وجاب لكم التخلف على 30 سنه من السعوديه .. الشعب السعودي سبب سياسيته مثلا؟ مرسي اغترب في السعوديه وجاب لكم التخلف منها مثلا؟
> السعوديه وقفت جنب مبارك وقامت ثوره ووقفت ضدها عشان تعرف
> شو اللي يصير وتحملت شتايم الثوار وقلة المذيعين المصريين اللي كانو يحرضون عليها وتحملت وكملت دعمها للمجلس العسكري ووقفت ضد مرسي وتحملت شتايم الاخوان والسلفين ووقفت جنب السيسي لما اكبر
> ...


اهلا هيفاء :16_14_24:
انا هارد علي كل ده .... :t3:
انا لم اقل تخلف ... انا باتكلم عن مذهب وليس عن شعب !!
اما العادات المظهرية فهي مثل النقاب والجلاليب البيضاء والنقاب والسواك اللي طالع من البق 24 ساعة والشباشب ام صباع والغترة الخ الخ ودي مش عادتنا ولا تقاليدنا الان .. ومن حقي اني انتقد اولاد بلدي في التقليد لبلد اخر ولا ينتقص هذا من الاخر لانه هو حر في بلده .. ولو مصري عايز يلبسهم بره مصر هو حر برده !!

لكن الشعب السعودي في مجمله شعب مسالم زي اي شعب 

اما باقي كلامك انا لم اقل متخلفين ابدا ولم القي اللوم علي احد ولم اتطرق للملك سلمان ولا الثورة ولا مبارك ... ايه كل ده !!! ، انا كل كلامي كان عن المذهب الوهابي وفقط واعتراضي عليه .. زعلانة ليه بقي :36_19_5:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> والشباشب ام صباع والغترة الخ الخ ودي مش عادتنا ولا تقاليدنا الان ..​



*يا رااااجل
دة حتى أسمه شبشب زنوبة 
يبقى سعودى أزاى ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا رااااجل
> دة حتى أسمه شبشب زنوبة
> يبقى سعودى أزاى ؟؟
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *



ابو صباع اسمه هناك المداس يامعلم غير عندنا ..
دي صورته  







 السلفيين :budo: عاملين ابونيه مع المداس ده هنا :smile01​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يونيو 2015)

*بيتناقشوا بحق المتنصرة في التطليق وكأن القانون سمح للناس باعتناق المسيحية أو غيرها وإثبات أديانهم الجديدة في الأوراق الرسمية*


----------



## peace_86 (1 يونيو 2015)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بيتناقشوا بحق المتنصرة في التطليق وكأن القانون سمح للناس باعتناق المسيحية أو غيرها وإثبات أديانهم الجديدة في الأوراق الرسمية*



*من الآخر..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2015)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بيتناقشوا بحق المتنصرة في التطليق وكأن القانون سمح للناس باعتناق المسيحية أو غيرها وإثبات أديانهم الجديدة في الأوراق الرسمية*


 *[FONT=&quot]نعم القانون يسمح بتغيير أى بيانات هوية فى بطاقة الرقم القومى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بموجب مستند رسمى صادر من جهة الأختصاص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتغيير الديانة أيضاً فى حدود " الأديان الرسمية " الثلاث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نسبة الى " رئاستها " لكل مشاكل العالم 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2015)

أنا حاسة ان فيه ناس بتتكلم عن بلد تانية غير مصر اللي احنا عارفينها :t33: الواحد لما بيقرا المشاركات بيحس انه من موزمبيق ياجدع :t33::t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]لأ هى دى مصر يا عبلة
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس من كتر ترويج الأكاذيب للمتربحين من قضايا الأقباط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع تعاطفنا المُسبق بشيك على بياض ... بنكره البلد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صدقى او لاتصدقى ...
أن " أصطناع القضايا " من أجل الحصول على لجوء دينى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثمن القضية الواحدة المُص[FONT=&quot]ط[/FONT]نعة مع تأشيرة اللجوء ( 50 ألف جنيه ) ع الراس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزى ما فيه طبيب بيتاجر فى الأعضاء البشرية ..فيه محامين بيتاجروا بالأقباط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعرفهم بصفة شخصية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعايشين فى مصر مش فى موزمبيق
:t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ هى دى مصر يا عبلة
> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بس من كتر ترويج الأكاذيب للمتربحين من قضايا الأقباط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع تعاطفنا المُسبق بشيك على بياض ... بنكره البلد *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]صدقى او لاتصدقى ...
> أن " أصطناع القضايا " من أجل الحصول على لجوء دينى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثمن القضية الواحدة المُص[FONT=&quot]ط[/FONT]نعة مع تأشيرة اللجوء ( 50 ألف جنيه ) ع الراس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وزى ما فيه طبيب بيتاجر فى الأعضاء البشرية ..فيه محامين بيتاجروا بالأقباط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأعرفهم بصفة شخصية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعايشين فى مصر مش فى موزمبيق
> :t33::t33::t33:
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



بجد هي ديه مصر ؟ وانا كنت فاكراها سويسرا :new6:
لا احنا مش بنكره البلد بالعكس احنا نفسنا تبقا بلد حلوة لانها عندها مقومات كتيرة اكتر من دول كتير جنبها سبقتها ، انا مش بحب اروح دبي رغم انها جميلة جدا ، بس لأَنِّي بجد بكتئب ويتضايق لما بشوفها كده وبعدين اشوف بلدي بالحال اللي وصلتله ، حتي الناس زي ما يكونو بقو من جنس تاني ، لا فيه ذوق ولا اخلاق ولا علم ، حتي الأغاني بقت بتعبر عن كده زي اوكا وأورتيجا والهباب اللي بيغنوه بجد حاجة تحزن 
لكن احنا كمان نعرف بلدنا كويس، انت بتتكلم عن نصوص وبنود في القانون موجودة علي الورق بتسمح بحاجات كتير ، لكن لما تيجي عند التنفيذ متنفعش لان فيه تضاد بينها وبين الماده التانية اللي بتعلي دين علي دين تاني 
فيجي واحد مسلم عايز يغير دينه رسميا مبتنفعش لان مش ممكن نسيبه يروح للدين الأقل  ويسيب دين الدولة الاعلي 
فمتكلمناش علي أساس اننا منعرفش حاجة لأننا نعرف وشوفنا وعيشنا كتير 
انت يا أستاذ عبود محامي ولافف وداير وتعرف حاجات كتير فعلا 
بس هقولك زي اللي قولتهولك قبل كده انت عمرك ما عشت كمسيحي في مصر بطاقتك مكتوب فيها مسلم ولا عمرك عشت يوميات مسيحي ، ممكن في اليوم الواحد للمسيحي مفيش مصايب كبيرة يعني تحصل ، لا كنيسة تتحرق ولا حد يمشي ورآه بسيف ، لكن يجي علي الاخر اليوم وبردو فيه حاجة جواه انه منبوذ في بلده مش تهيئات ولا بارانويا ، إنما واقع متعاش وحاجات يمكن متعرفش تحكيها في مواقف قانونيه لكنها موجودة 
التهويل والمتاجرة موجودين طبعا وفيه مواقع مسيحية مشهورة جدا متخصصة في الولولة والتهويل علي الفاضي 
بس التهويل مينفيش ان فيه حقايق فعلا 
لما بيبقا فيه حاجة قانونية بنسالك ومش بنكدبك لأنك محامي وديه مهنتك 
وعلشان كده لما يبقا فيه حاجة تخص حياتنا كمسيحيين في مصر احنا عشناها وجربناها واقعيا ، يبقا المفروض انك تصدقنا بردو وتاخذ كلامنا جد مش علي انه تهويل[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اهلا هيفاء :16_14_24:
> انا هارد علي كل ده .... :t3:
> انا لم اقل تخلف ... انا باتكلم عن مذهب وليس عن شعب !!
> اما العادات المظهرية فهي مثل النقاب والجلاليب البيضاء والنقاب والسواك اللي طالع من البق 24 ساعة والشباشب ام صباع والغترة الخ الخ ودي مش عادتنا ولا تقاليدنا الان .. ومن حقي اني انتقد اولاد بلدي في التقليد لبلد اخر ولا ينتقص هذا من الاخر لانه هو حر في بلده .. ولو مصري عايز يلبسهم بره مصر هو حر برده !!
> ...









مافي شي اسمه مذهب وهابي في الاسلام
اعتقد انك تعرف ان المذاهب الاربع ليس
من ضمنها ما يسمى الوهابيه وتعريفكم
للوهابيه مضحك .. نقاب جلباب سواك مداس هو ده مذهب الوهابي؟
يارب افرغ علينا صبرا عشان الواحد قرب يتجنن من تحريف الواقع قبل التاريخ
النقاب 

السعوديه فيها مناطق بناتهم مايتنقبن؟ شو رايك نقول عنها وهابيه؟او مو وهابيه؟ 
شو يعجبك
في كل دول العالم 90% من عاداتهم بتبقى نتاج عادات وتقاليد شعبيه
بعيدا عن دين واختلاط حضارات ببعضها البعض ولما يبقى المجتمع 
محافظ بيتمسك بمحافظته واحيانا تتحول الى شي يشبه دين زي العرف مثلا .. 
ده مالوش علاقه بالمنتوف 
اللي نتفت سيرته محمد بن عبد الوهاب
ومعلومه على الماشي.. مذهب اهل المملكه هو المذهب الحنبلي وبالمناسبه 
 محمد بن عبدالوهاب كان حنبلي وان الامام احمد
 اقدم من ابن الوهاب هذا 

بالنسبه لانتقادك لبس الجلباب
اعتقد هذا لبسكم القديم؟ اوك صحيح التصميم الخليجي بختلف
بس ده  لبس عادي عندكم ماجبتم من عندنا.. ثم اشمعنى
حددت السعوديه ليه ماتقول مثلا جابوه من الخليج ماهو ده
الزي الرسمي للخليج
ثم انت عايز تقول لي اللبس زي البدلات والجينز من صميم زيكم
الرسمي؟ ماهو جبتوه من بره ولا انا غلطانه؟ هذا عسل على قلبك
ولبسنا اللي يزعجك عشان واحد او اثنين لبسوه؟ هذا اذا اعتبرنا
ان الجلباب زي خاص بينا.. على حسب علمي زي عربي عام

السواك عاده وهابيه؟ 
اللي ازاي يعني؟ هو في حد ماينظف اسنانه؟ ثم الشعب السعودي مايمشي
ومعاه سواك مايفارق بقه ماشفتهم ماشين في الاسواق بالمنظر ده


الشبشب صار وهابي سعودي!؟ 

طبعا فرق بين الشبشب والنعال او المداس لكن ده حذاء عادي
على مر تاريخ يٌلبس في اماكن عديده في العالم.. معذور يمكن ماتعرف
 وفاكر انه اختراع وهابي 

الغتره
لحظه شوي اضحك:new6:
اجل المصريين في مصر يلبسون غتره؟ اذا انا عمري ماشفت مصري
مقيم في الخليج  يلبس غتره واذا حتى مصري حب يلبس الغتره نتشرف مافيها شي
واعتقد تبقى من باب مجامله مش اكتر
وبالمناسبه مو من حقك تنتقد لبس ولاد بلدك .. 
كل انسان حر يلبس مايشاء طالما لم يخدش الحياء العام ويمشي الملط
مش غفور رحيم على اللي يلبس جينز وشديد على اللي يلبس جلباب 

زبدة
ولو اعتبرت ان كل دول مجتمعين من سبب من اسباب تخلفكم اللي جبتوه
من عندنا.. وانا ارفض تخصيصك السعوديه ..عشان النقاب والجلباب 
والمداس موجوده في كل الخليج ولكن طبعا السعوديه هي الحيطه المايله
كل من لديه مشاكل في بلده يشتمها من بين الدول.. كنت اقول برغم من 
عندنا كل الاشياء المتخلفه نسعى وسعينا الى بناء دول متطوره عملت انجازات 
ومعحزات كثيره في سنين 
قليله مااثرت علينا سلبيا كيف تأثر
اصلا وهي اشياء بلا قيمه!

المداس لم يمنع الامارات مثلا اطلاق مسبار الامل اللي هيكتشف
المريخ واللي صممه ويشرف عليه مهندسين اماراتين بالكامل
قام على تجهيزهم الشيخ محمد سنين وسنين ماقال اولا اخلعو
المداس والكندوره! او اذا واحد منكم متزوجةمنقبه يودعنا!
وبمناسبة النقاب العلم في الراس مش في القماش اللي
عنده مشكله شخصيه او عقائديه هذه مشكلته لكن مش
من حقه يقول عنها مختلفه 
 مافي شعوب او بشر كاملين على وجه الارض في شي
اسمه سعي للطموح وتحسين من نفسك ماتقدر تبيد نصف شعبك وتقتل
كل من يختلف معاك ماتقدر تعتدي على سنة الكون وانت عارف كويس
اسباب مشاكل بلدك وتعرف من اللي حلف ونكث وخانها على مر السنين
مايجوز تنتقص من المصريين بشكل ده .. مصر دولة عز وتاريخ عيب يكون
 سبب تخلفها مداس وجلباب وسواك.. ومادري ليش يعني مايكون سبب تخلفها 
مليارات اصحاب المداس والجلباب زي مايقول الاخوان!  ومصر تبقى ام الدنيا ما اثر
عليها شوية ايام ..ماضيها عتيق وجديدها مستقبل زاهر .. والصبر مفتاح الفرج وهذا حال الدنيا ..​​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 يونيو 2015)

> زعلانة ليه بقي




*
مو زعلانه.. فال الله ولا فالك 
ماحب الناس اللي تزعل
اانا بس اوضح لك شوية معلومات
عشان الزمن ذا اختلط فيه الصالح بالطالح *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *زبدة
> **المداس لم يمنع الامارات مثلا اطلاق مسبار الامل اللي هيكتشف
> المريخ واللي صممه ويشرف عليه مهندسين اماراتين بالكامل
> قام على تجهيزهم الشيخ محمد سنين وسنين ماقال اولا اخلعو
> المداس والكندوره! او اذا واحد منكم متزوج منقبه يودعنا *​​



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

*أحلى أفية قريته ... بصراحة جامد يا ياسر الأفية دة
ياللا قابل ...ليلتنا نجف أن شاء الله 
:fun_lol:
*​​


----------



## peace_86 (3 يونيو 2015)

أهلا وسهلا بالأخت الفاضلة هيفاء .. كما وعدتك بأني راح أرد على بعض النقاط لكني تأخرت بسبب انشغالي..

وأنا بحكم اني سعودي وعايش بهالبلد أقولك اللي انا شايفه وعايشه وعارفه..



> *هلا والله صرت تتكلم مثلهم ايش سالفتك يا ياسر؟ تقولونها وتصدقونها؟
> لو تكح نمله في الصعيد قلتو سببها المصريين اللي هاجرو السعوديه وعاداتهم الوهابين.. *



*المصريين اللي هاجروا الى السعودية ورجعوا .. رجع معاهم العادات السعودية المتشددة اللي حتى ماتلاقينها عند بعض العوائل السعودية الغير متشددة.

أنا عاشرت مصريين هنا وقابلتهم وشفت منهم كثيرين جداً .. معظمهم يقولون: مافي احسن من السعودية.. وانا لما اروح مصر مش بنام مرتاح بسبب الذنوب والسيئات اللي اشوفها هناك..

لو تسألي أي سعودي يقولك صح.. هالكلام ما يطلع إلا من مصري عايش بالسعودية
ومش كلهم كذا.. لكن بعضهم وبنسبة كبيرة يفكرون بهذه الطريقة

وهذا شي تشوفينه من خلال الملاحظة*




> *شو تعرف عن المملكه اصلا؟ شو تعرف عن الوهابيه اصلا؟ لو تعرف ان المملكه فيها مليون قبيله وعرق وعادات وتقاليد..*



*صح كلامك صحيح.. السعودية فيها عادات كثيرة.. وأصلاً أهل الحجاز (أهل مكة والمدينة وجدة) يعانون من بدو الرياض اللي جاءوا وغيروا عاداتهم وتقاليدهم

لكن الوهابية تيارها قوي ومتسلط.. ويدعمها المشائخ المعتبرين ومن ضمنهم مفتي السعودية ويدعمهم البترول.. وفوق كل هذا تجدين بأن التيار المتشدد يمتلك البجاحة التي لا يمتلكها أي تيار آخر

إقرأي بالنت عن الشيخ أحمد الغامدي
تكلم الشيخ أحمد الغامدي وقال بأن كشف وجه المرأة حلال (أتركي عنك شعر المرأة) وقال بأنه غير محرم وأن المراة يجوز لها أن تكشف وجهها..

لم تمر هذه الفتوى مرور الكرام.. بل جاءت انواع الرد والإهانة على هذا الشيخ وحاصروه (فكرياً) .. وضغطوا عليه من كل الجهات.. بل حتى من فئة الشباب أصبحوا يردون مثل مشائخهم وقالوا كلام جارح ولاذع عن هذا الشيخ..
والبعض يستهزئ به ويتصلون به لما يطلع بالتلفزيون ويقولون: ياشيخ ممكن نقعد مع زوجتك؟ ياشيخ ممكن تورينا زوجتك..

لم يسلم هذا الشيخ من الإهانة .. لا من الشيوخ ولا من العوام..
طيب أين هم المليون قبيلة إللي تكلمتي عنهم يا هيفاء؟؟ ووين العادات المختلفة والثقافات والتقاليد المختلفة؟؟

لماذا صوتهم أضعف من صوت التيار المتشدد؟*



> ماتفوهت بالمعلومه هذه الرخيصه اللي يروجها البعض عشان يهينون.الشعب السعودي والمصريين اللي يشتغلون..



*هذه فعلاً مشكلة حقيقية موجودة عند المصريين اللي عايشين بالسعودية.. أنهم غير متمسكين بثقافتهم وحضاراتهم .. سريعي الذوبان داخل الثقافة السعودية المتشددة..
ليس كلهم طبعاً.. ولا نصهم.. فلا توجد إحصائيات.. لكن باختصار: الكثير منهم*



> نفسي واحد منهم يقول وش عادات المتخلفه هذي.. مافي جواب معين افتراء وظلم والظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه ..



*كل هذا ومافي؟*



> ابغي واحد فالح يشرح لي ويسمي لي عاده واحده من العادات ذي؟



*النقاب.. 
العباءة السوداء (اشمعنى أسود يعني؟)
الثوب السعودي والغترة والشماغ والعقال
الشبشب ههههههههه ..
المسواك اللي 24 ساعة في فمهم ..
فصل النساء عن الرجال في بعض المجالات..
كلامهم كل شوية: الله المستعان.. البقاء لله.. 
ماتقولش صباح الخير.. قول السلام عليكم .. ماتقولش بخير قول الحمدلله ..

تخيلي أن البعض حتى يطالب بوجود هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.

هذه كلها ماجات من السعودية؟؟؟؟ أومال جات من وين؟*



> *ثم لماذا البعض ياترى يحب ان يظل نعامه ويخبي راسه عن عيوبه؟واول فرصه تجي له يلقى بلاويه وعيوبه على الجيران؟ وش الي حصل؟ حسني مبارك كان مغترب في السعوديه وجاب لكم التخلف على 30 سنه من السعوديه .. الشعب السعودي سبب سياسيته مثلا؟ مرسي اغترب في السعوديه وجاب لكم التخلف منها مثلا؟
> السعوديه وقفت جنب مبارك وقامت ثوره ووقفت ضدها عشان تعرف*



*ياريت لو ماتخلطين الأمور السياسية بالأمور الثقافية.. ولو أنها لها علاقة في بعض الأحيان لكن مش بالطريقة اللي حضرتك ربطتيهم فيها ببعض..

وقوف الحكومة السعودية مع أو ضد مبارك أو مرسي .. هذا الشيء يعود للعلاقة بينهم وهي أمور تتعلق بالحكومات وليس بالثقافات والشعوب ..*



> شو اللي يصير وتحملت شتايم الثوار وقلة المذيعين المصريين اللي كانو يحرضون عليها وتحملت وكملت دعمها للمجلس العسكري ووقفت ضد مرسي وتحملت شتايم الاخوان والسلفين ووقفت جنب السيسي لما اكبر الدول العلمانيه وقفو بجنب الاخوان وتحملت الاذيه.. ماعمرها غدرت في مصر والمصريين واللي تقدر عليه ماتتاخر عليه ..



*نفس الشي.. انتي مش بس تربطين مايحدث سياسياً بثقافة الشعب المصري.. لأ أنتي كمان تربطين شي حصل من كم سنة بس..
احنا نتكلم عن ثقافة جديدة جاءت من جيل هذا العصر والجيل الذي يسبقه..

مش نتكلم عن قبل الثورة وبعد الثورة.. هذه أمور لسه جديدة علينا وراح نشوف آثارها على ثقافة الشعب المصري بعد 15 سنة من اليوم..*



> انا ماعندي مشكله تشوف كل هذا تخلف لان ذي سياسيه.. لكن لما تجي وتقول المصريين جابو تخلف من الشعب السعودي ..



*نعم صحيح.. سبب انحدار الثقافة المصرية جاءت بسبب هؤلاء المصريين اللي عاشوا في السعودية فترة ثم عادوا لبلدهم..

مازلنا إلى اليوم نتكلم عن الزمن الجميل .. وعن زمن الأبيض والأسود
هذه حقيقة.. شئنأ أم أبينا.. ليه زعلانة؟؟ هذا هو الواقع

*




> ذا يعتبر اهانه وتجاوز بحق شعب كامل تتهمه بتخلف لمجرد ان عندك مشاكل وماتقدر تحلها وشايف انهم السبب..وبعدين اللي تقول عنهم متخلفين بنو من بين الامم دولة عز وتطور والله اعطاهم خير وانعام وماقصرو على غيرهم وعلى انفسهم



*ليس إهانة.. المصريين فعلاً تغيروا في السعودية.. ونحن هنا نلوم المصري مش بنلوم السعودي..
المصري يكون غبي لو هو مو عارف قيمة بلده وحضارته القديمة اللي تعد واحدة من أعظم الحضارات القديمة..

المفروض ثقافة المصري تطغى على ثقافة السعودي بسبب أن المصري عن مقومات حضارية وثقافية وقومية وحتى عربية تكون أقوى من ثقافة السعودية وصحراء السعودية..

لكن بسبب فساد الحكومات المصرية على مدى 40 سنة .. ساهم بأن يجعل المصري يشحت ويهاجر للخليج..

أنا ألوم الحكومة المصرية ولا ألوم السعودية

السعودية قاعده في حالها.. المصري هو اللي قرر يهاجر إليها.. والمصري هو قرر "يتسعود"*



> ليش على الاقل ماتاخذ هذا تخلف؟  انت شو تعرف عن سكان الحجاز اللي من ضمنها مكه والمدينه؟ عمرك اختلطت بيهم؟ لو تعرف عاداتهم وتقاليدهم ماقلت اعتبرهم المصريين اراضي مقدسه وجابو التخلف..ولو تبغي تعرف اسالني..عشان اقلك من هم اصلا..



*كلامك صحيح..
الحجاز تعتبر أكثر إنفتاحاً من بد كل مناطق السعودية بأجمعها.. لكن حتى هؤلاء الأخيرين يشتكون من ثقافة أهل الرياض والقصيم والجنوب؟؟*



> وبعدين هل المصريين هما اللي يشتغلون في السعوديه؟ يقابلهم ملايين من الشوام والهنود والباكستانين وباقي العرب ماعرفنا من منهم يلقى اللوم على الشعب السعودي وتخلفه؟ اشمعنى البعض المصريين اللي يلقون اللوم على الشعب السعودي وعاداته؟



*عندك السوريين والأردنيين والهنود يشتكون أيضاً من ذلك
أنا قابلت منهم وكلامهم متقارب بالنسبة لكلام المصريين..
لكن لأن مصر دولة كبيرة وتأثرت كثيراً أكثر من غيرها.. والإسلام المتشدد متداخل عند الكثيرين من الأسر المصرية..
مش محتاجة يا أختي شرح..*




> طبعا الجواب كالعاده المصريين سهل تأثير عليهم ويقلدون بسرعه يعني اجابتهم تكمن في الانتقاص من المصري حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..



*نعم أنا أنتقص من هذا المصري اللي مش عارف هو إيش عنده ..
وقاعدلي وحاطلي رجل على رجل ويقول احنا حضارة سبعة آلاف سنة.. وهو حافظ تاريخ عمرو بن العاص وحافظه صم.. 
ويعرف عنه وعن حياته أكثر من حياة الفراعنة المجتمعين هههههه

راح تردين علي ياهيفاء وتقولين: هذا شي يخص الدين.. وماله دخل بالثقافة

طيب أنا أقولك.. اليونان عندهم شخصيات قديمة مثل زيوس .. وعندهم شخصيات مسيحية ومذكورين في العهد الجديد

لكن معظم اليونان عارفين عن تاريخهم القديم ولا يجعلون تاريخهم يبدأ من 2000 سنة فقط. وذلك لأنهم واعيين وعارفين بأن هناك أقدم من الشخصيات الدينية.

لكن المصريين المسيحيين معظمهم يعرفون تاريخهم الفرعوني.. لأن هذا شي مهم بالنسبة لهم.. عكس معظم المصريين المسلمين الذين يجعلون تاريخ مصر يبدا فعلياً قبل 1400 سنة.
وهذا الأمر إزداد عند عودة المصريين من السعودية.. وعلماء السعودية كلهم بلا استثناء يهاجمون مصر لأنها تحيي الفرعونية القديمة

المصري المسيحي لا يفكر بهذا الشكل*




> *وبعدين اذا الحين عدد المصريين في السعوديه مثلا مليون قبل اربعين سنه كم كانو اكيداقل من بكثير ومع كذا فرضا لنفترض ان الشعب المصري من اربعين سنه كان تعدادهم 40 مليون ماشي؟ نقول مثلا
> 2 مليونين راحو السعوديه ورجعو بعد 20 سنه لمصر .. هل معقول
> مليونين ياثرون على الباقي الشعب؟ مع انهم ماتقلدو مناصب في الحكم؟ فين العقل والمنطق؟ فعلا حدث العاقل بمالا يعقل فان صدق فلا عقل له*



*زي ماقلتلك بأن الثقافة الوهابية السعودية المتشددة لها سلطة اكثر من غيرها.
زوجين مصريين عايشين بأمان الله في السعودية.. جارهم سعودي وزوجته متنقبة
قال المصري خليني انقب زوجتي انا كمان.. تلاقيه إتأثر بأي شكل من الأشكال
أخو المصري جاله عرض وظيفي بالسعودية وسافر على السعودية هو وزوجته وقرر انه يعيش مع أخوه زوزجته..
زوجته غير متنقبة .. لكن زوجة أخوه متنقبة..
اشمعنى اخوي يشوف زوجتي وانا لا؟ .. فقرر هو الآخر انه ينقب زوجته
وهكذا.. كل واحد يغطي وجه زوجته.. سهل مو محتاجة تفكير*

*مثال آخر حصل معي شخصياً وسمعت هذا الكلام بأذنييييييييي من صديق أعرفه..
لما جاء الشيخ العريفي السعودية.. المصريين هللوا بمجيء هذا الشيخ..
وكأن الشيخ ذهب لدولة لا يوجد فيها الأزهر وجوامع كثيرة.. وكأن العريفي ذهب لتنزانيا أو ألبانيا اللي الإسلام فيها ضعيف ولا يوجد شيوخ كثر .. ماعلينا

الشيخ العريفي قال بيتين شعر عن مصر.. أسمع واحد من اصدقائي يقول: ابتديت افتخر بأني مصري..

ههههههه
يعني صديقنا بدأ يفتخر انه مصري من بعد ماجا العريفي وقاله عن عمرو بن العاص وعن ماريا القبطية وعن قطز وغيرهم ههههه.. ولا كأنه سمع عن شي اسمه: الحضارة الفرعونية.. ولا كأنه قرا عن الاهرامات..

يفتخر في مصر عشان أبيات شعر قالها سعودي
طيب انتي قولي.. ماهذه العقلية؟؟؟؟

وما هذا الإنحدار؟؟ *




> *وين الحضاره والتطور والعلمانيه والدمقراطيه والاشياء الزينه اللي كانو عايشين فيها باقي الشعب؟ ولا خلاص انقرض لما رجعو المليونين من دولة التخلف؟ الانسان ياخذ الزين ولا الشين؟  كوني اماراتيه ودي افهم منك ايش هذا تاثير اللي اثرتوه على الشعب الاماراتي والكويتي وفشلت فيه السعوديه! ياريت توضح ذي النقطه مو قادره ابلعها صراحه؟*



*الإماراتيين والكويتيين والبحرينيين جائهم استعمار في وقت من الاوقات..
وهذا الاستعمار ساعدهم على الانفتاح وعلى تقبلهم لبعض الأفكار الجديدة..

الكويتي والبحريني والاماراتي ياخذ ويعطي .. عكس السعودية اللي ماجربت هالشي

السعودي لم يجرب هذا.. كان عايش في خيمة وفجأة نط عليه البترول من حيث لا يدري وصار عنده فلوس..

علماً بأن بدو السعودية عندهم انفتاح نسبي أكثر من البدو الذين تحضروا ..
عندنا مثل بالسعودية يقول: ياشين البدوي لا تحضر

يعني: لا يوجد أسوأ من البدوي اللي يتحضر..

لأن البدوي اللي يتحضر يخلط بداوته بالحضارة ويأتي بناتج سيء جداً..
البدو والحضر كلاهما.. منفتحين أكثر من البدو المتحضرين
علماً أن البدو المتحضرين هم حوالي 70% من الشعب السعودي وكلمهم مساكين زمام الحكم بالبلد..*




> *ايش ابغي اقول بعد هذا؟ الشعب السعودي ماهو ملاك ماهو شعب متدين ماهم متخلفين وماهي عاداتهم متخلفه لو ماتعجبك مو من حقك توصفها بتخلف ومو من حقك تقلل من شأن الشعب المصري.. *


*أتفق معاكي 100%*



> *لا تسمع للواشين والنمامين وقت الجد ما للعرب غير المملكه ولولا الله ثم المملكه كانت
> دول العربيه محتله من تركيا وايران وهاليومين المملكه تكالبت عليها كلاب كثيره لما قررت تقف بجانب العرب .. المملكه كانت ولا زالت شمعه تحترق عشان باقي العرب باقي شوية دول سلمت من مؤامرة الثورات بفضل حكمة ووقفة الممملكه بجانبهم وكثر من دول عربيه انهارت ونجحو في تدميرها .. *



*أيضاً دخلنا للمواضيع السياسية اللي مالها أي صلة بالموضوع*



> *اللهم احفظ الملك سلمان الشهامه وليث الجزيره ولي  وولي عهده الامير محمدواجعل الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي شوكه في بلعوم معارضيه واعدائه اللهم من أراد بمصر وأهلها سوءاً فأشغله في نفسه واجعل كيد في نفسه .. اميين ,, باااااااي*



*احنا نتكلم عن ثقافة الشعب ونشوء جيل جديد أنتج جيل أجدد متأثرين بالثقافة السعودية المتشددة.. 
هذا حصل قبل مجيء الملك سلمان وقبل مجيء الرئيس السيسي بأربعين سنة..*


----------



## peace_86 (3 يونيو 2015)

*للتوضيح: لا يوجد بالإسلام شي إسمه المذهب الوهابي

لكن المقصود بالوهابية هو التيار المتشدد التي جاءت من قبل الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ..

ونادى بتطبيق أصعب الاحكام الشرعية في المذهب الحنبلي..

لا يوجد شخص يقول انا وهابي.. لكن يوجد سني من يعتمد على الأفكار التي دعا إليها الشيخ بن عبدالوهاب*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2015)

انصحك ياهيفاء انك تقري او تتفرجي علي مسلسل حكاية بنت اسمها ذات وانتي تعرفي أمته بدأت السعودة في مصر وإزاي ، تلبسو شبشب تلبسو صندل مش مشكلتنا انتو احرار في السعودية في نفسكم ، إنما نلبس احنا زيكم علي اعتبار أنكم الأفضل والأكثر تدينا ومفروض كل الشعوب في المنطقة تبقا زي السعودية هي ديه المشكلة ، واحنا نعرف بلدنا اكتر منك وعارفين الخراب جالها من فين وامته بالظبط ،الخراب مش في لَبْس الشبشب والسواك ياهيفاء ، الخراب أني أتنازل عن قوميتي المصرية وهويتي مقابل هوية مش بتاعتي ولا حتي تناسبني ولا تناسب بيئتي ولا تاريخي ولا طبيعة شخصيتي


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *أحلى أفية قريته ... بصراحة جامد يا ياسر الأفية دة
> ياللا قابل ...ليلتنا نجف أن شاء الله
> ...


ياعمي انا مابقدرش علي هيفاء :smil15: بعد عنك الافترا وحش :bomb:
دي حقيقة اتعلمتها بالتجربة :fun_oops: والمثل بيقول 
رحم الله بني ادم عرف قدر نفسه 
:new6::new6::new6:​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]مش باقولكم ليلتنا نجف !!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هنبعتوا لهيفاء تخلص مستشفى وتدخل

:new6::new6::new6:
*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (3 يونيو 2015)

أنا الى جبته دا كله لنفسى  منورررررررررين عاوزالى يومين اقرا مشاركاتكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> أنا الى جبته دا كله لنفسى  منورررررررررين عاوزالى يومين اقرا مشاركاتكم


*أنتى بس أدعى لعوبد 
985 مشاهدة 
أيتوها خدمة 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (3 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى بس أدعى لعوبد
> 985 مشاهدة
> أيتوها خدمة
> 
> ...



ههههههه عللله بس متقلبش بخناقه ويتم غلقه غير كده ادعى وماله
روح يا شيخ وتعالى بسرعة :new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههه عللله بس متقلبش بخناقه ويتم غلقه غير كده ادعى وماله
> روح يا شيخ وتعالى بسرعة :new6::new6:


*لآ هتقلب بخناقة 
سلو بلدنا كدة 
أستنظرى هيوف راجعة من المشتشفى 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يونيو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياعمي انا مابقدرش علي هيفاء :smil15: بعد عنك الافترا وحش :bomb:
> دي حقيقة اتعلمتها بالتجربة :fun_oops: والمثل بيقول
> رحم الله بني ادم عرف قدر نفسه
> :new6::new6::new6:​ ​




فلزم حده:new6:
ماعاش اللي يفتري عليك يا ولد العم
خلاص
ياعم تغور السعوديه اهم شي انت ماتزعل 
بس اوعى تجي تعمل عمرة رمضان عشان
انا هبقى متواجده في مكه والمدينه ولو شفتك
هبلغ عنك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يونيو 2015)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> فلزم حده:new6:
> ماعاش اللي يفتري عليك يا ولد العم
> خلاص
> ياعم تغور السعوديه اهم شي انت ماتزعل
> ...


تسلمي ياست البنات 
دايما بتعزيني وعايزة تخدميني باي طريقة
عموما ليه امير معرفة في امارة مكة 
خدمته خدمة عمره .. ودا بجد مش هزار :fun_lol:
بس متسأليش مين ولا ايه هي الخدمة دي :shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2015)

ياهيفاء انا واضحة جدا في كلامي بس إنتي بتدافعي وخلاص وكاننا بنهاجم السعودية ، احنا ملناش دعوة بالسعودية ولا نلوم عليها هما احرار في نفسهم 
احنا بنلوم علي اولاد بلدنا اللي اعتبرو ثقافة السعودية وطريقتهم في الحياة أحسن وأفضل من طبيعة الحياة المصرية والشخصية المصرية 
إنتي بتقولي الصندل والشبشب والجلباب مش مظاهر دينية ، ده إنتي بتقولي كده 
لكن فيه من المصريين اللي راحو السعودية معرفوش يفرقو بين العادات الثقافية للشعب وبين الدين ، واعتبرو ان بما ان السعودية دوله متشددة دينيا عن مصر كتير يبقا كل مظاهر حياتهم من اكل وشرب ولبس هي الدين بعينه 
رجعو مصر بالفكر ده 
الحجاب لم يدخل مصر بالشكل ده الا مع بدايه رجوع المصريين من الخليج عموما والسعوديه خصوصا ، وده واقع مش محتاج دفاع منك علي الفاضي والمليان 
انا مليش دعوة باللي تلبس حجاب ولا تقلعه هي حرة ، لكن المصري المسلم بعد ما كان عنده نظرة شمولية بسيطة للدين ، بقا تفكيره سطحي في ان الدين هو الشبشب والحجاب والسواك والجلباب ، وبقا كله مظاهر فقط ، ومش بس كده إنما كمان ربط العفه والشرف بالحجاب 
المصري عمره ما كان كده أبدا، ده غير ان الحجاب بقا وسيلة للتمييز ضد المسيحيات او حتي المسلمات الغير محجبات ، كل ده مكانش في الفكر الديني عند الشخصية المصرية الأصلية ، وكل ده ابتدا مع رجوع المتسعودين من السعودية 
ده حتي دلوقتي منتشرة موضة العبايات الخليجية في مصر للسيدات علي اعتبارها زي ديني هي كمان؟ من أمته المصريات بيلبسو عبايات؟؟؟؟؟ 

وبعدين مش فاهمه انا مليش في الموضوع ازاي؟ هو مش الموضوع بيتكلم عن مصر بردو ولا عن البحرين؟ متهيألي بيتكلم عن مصر اللي هي بلدي ، يبقا ازاي مليش فيه؟


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2015)

مش عارفة ليه الاسلوب حاد كده فى الكلام  كل واحد بيطرح وجهة نظره واللى بيشوفه وبيحلله  مفيش داعى  اننا نعادى بعض ونتكلم بالحدية دى 
مع احترامى لمشاركات الجميع واراءهم  واحترامى لهيفاء ودفاعها المستميت عن وطنها وده حقها محدش يقدر يعترض  لكن انا كمصرية وعن تجربة شخصية شيفاها بعينى  ان اللى قاله بيس او روز عن التشدد الدينى والمظاهر الدينية المبالغ فيها والوهابية اللى اتسربت للمصريين عن طريق السعودية  

واحنا مش بنعترض على اسلوب حياتكم  ولا بنقول ده صح ولا غلط احنا بنقول ان دى اوضاع كلها مستجده ودخيلة علينا لاننا كمصريين مكناش كده وكل الظواهر اللى اتقالت من لبس نقاب وقفاطين للرجال وصندل او شبشب والدقون المحنية  معروفة جدا منينا اخدوها  عمر ما كانت شوارعنا كلها منقبات  زى الايام دى  او تحديدا زى العشر سنين الاخيرة

ومعلش انا هوضحلك اكتر  ليا جيرانى زوج وزوجة وبنتين  بيشتغلوا بالتدريس فى السعودية 
اول سنة سافروا فيها كانت بمجرد وصول  جارتى وبناتها للمطار  بتشيل العباية السوده والنقاب  واللى عرفته منها ان ده فرض عليها هناك وان المنتقبة بيكون ليها زى دعم او مكافأة مقابل تدينها ولبسها للنقاب هى وبنتها والزوج يربى ذقنه  وزى ما قولت بمجرد وضولها كانت ترجع لطبيعتها المصرية  لكن دى اول سنة وكانت عشرية جدا وتسلم على سكان العمارة بما فيهم المسيحيين قبل المسلمين ومن  تانى او تالت سنة تقريبا ابتدت توصل بالنقاب وتطلع تنشر بالنقاب والبنات الصغيرين نفس الحكاية والزوج  كبر ذقنه ولبسهم اختلف واسلوبهم فى التعامل مع الكل اختلف حتى البنات كانوا بيجوا يمتحنوا فى مدارس عادية دخلوهم مدارس تانية اكثر تشدد  ....
فده واقع احنا بنعيشه  وده مش ذم او اهانة  كل دولة وليها طبيعتها واحنا مبندخلش لكن انتى بتدافعى وبتنفى امور مؤكده وحاصلة بالفعل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]فضاً للنزاع القائم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هقف عند عبارة ( مهمة جداً ) من وجهة نظرى قالتها الدكتورة [/FONT]*​ 


Desert Rose قال:


> المصري المسلم بعد ما كان عنده* نظرة شمولية بسيطة للدين *، بقا تفكيره سطحي في ان الدين هو الشبشب والحجاب والسواك والجلباب ، وبقا كله مظاهر فقط ،


 *[FONT=&quot]الذين ذهبوا الى ( السعودية ) تحديداً حصل لهم صدمة ...لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن المصرى ( بطبيعته التعبدية الأزلية ) يُقدس أماكن العبادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنها بطبيعة الحال أرض الحرمين الشريفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتشف المصرى أنه ليس على دين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتشف أن الحجاب فرض ( بعد أن كان مجرد حشمة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكتشف أن ( اليشمك بتاع زمان ) هو روخر كان فرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس مجرد زى فى الأحياء الشعبية له زمنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبق كل هذا ( دعاوى ) ترسخت فى أذهان المصريين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن الله عاقبنا بهزيمة يونيو 67 لأننا أبتعدنا عن الله !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا سبب ظهور لقب  ( الرئيس المؤمن ) فيما بعد أنتصار أكتوبر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أوافق "هيوف" على أنه يجب أن نلوم أنفسنا ...لا غيرنا[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأوافق ايضاً ما ذهبت اليه ديزرت روز 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلينا أن نُقلع عن ثقافة ( مش أحنا والله السبب ) دول هما السبب
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2015)




----------



## أَمَة (4 يونيو 2015)

أنا مش مصدقة الذي أقرأه.
ما نفع الشهادات والعلم والمراتب إن لم تهذب تعاملنا مع الرأي الآخر.

تصيد الكلام وكأننا أعداء.
مبسوطة اني أرى الحبيبة دونا متواجدة الآن لكي تتصرف بقسمها وتعمل ما تراه مناسبا في المهزلة الحاصلة من قبل البعض.


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فضاً للنزاع القائم ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هقف عند عبارة ( مهمة جداً ) من وجهة نظرى قالتها الدكتورة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الذين ذهبوا الى ( السعودية ) تحديداً حصل لهم صدمة ...لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن المصرى ( بطبيعته التعبدية الأزلية ) يُقدس أماكن العبادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنها بطبيعة الحال أرض الحرمين الشريفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتشف المصرى أنه ليس على دين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكتشف أن الحجاب فرض ( بعد أن كان مجرد حشمة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكتشف أن ( اليشمك بتاع زمان ) هو روخر كان فرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس مجرد زى فى الأحياء الشعبية له زمنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سبق كل هذا ( دعاوى ) ترسخت فى أذهان المصريين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن الله عاقبنا بهزيمة يونيو 67 لأننا أبتعدنا عن الله !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا سبب ظهور لقب  ( الرئيس المؤمن ) فيما بعد أنتصار أكتوبر[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



انا حقيقي أشكرك علي مداخلتك ديه ، معرفتش أقيمك 
لكن انت أوجزت كل الموضوع واللي احنا بنحاول نوصله لهيفاء في المشاركة ديه 
احنا فعلا مش بنهاجم السعودية ولا طريقة حياتهم إنما كلامنا علي ولاد بلادنا اللي بدلو ثقافتهم بثقافة تانية مش بتاعتهم 
هيفاء بتدافع عن السعودية وخلاص ومشكلتها انها بتنكر حاجات أهل البلد هما اللي بيقولها عن بلدهم اللي هي مصر وتقولي انا مليش دعوة بالموضوع وهي اللي ليها دعوة بموضوع يخص مصر وثقافتها ، حاجة تحزن بجد 
لما تيجي هي تحكي عن تاريخ حاجة في الإمارات ، اقولها إنتي لا متعرفيش اللي حصل ، تقولي ده واقع انا عشته في بلدي ، أقاوح واقولها لا بردو إنتي متفهميش:fun_lol:[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2015)

*لو مش قادرين نتناقش بمحبه وباسلوب راقي يبقي بلاش منه الحوار احسن 
هكتفي بالتنبيه حاليا بدون غلق الموضوع كفرصه اخيره لفرض روح المحبه
ما بيننا
كلامي للجميع , , سلام ونعمه*


----------



## peace_86 (5 يونيو 2015)

*صدقيني يا أختي الفاضلة دونا بأني كنت شديد الحرص على اختيار الكلمات والألفاط وكنت دقيق جداً في ذكر الأمور.
لكن في وقت من الأوقات ستجدين بأن المشكلة ليست فيك.. وليس في كلامك.. بل لمن يبحث عن الزلة كمن يعيش في حرب طوال حياته..

وهذا ما لم أتوقعه من أعضاء كانوا معنا..

أنا لو أخطأت سأعتذر فوراً

شكراً لمجيئك*


----------



## grges monir (6 يونيو 2015)

الواحد فى غيبوبة  هنا لية فترة ولا اية
الموضوع ولع كدة وزالواحد فى الطراوة
ليا تعليق على عوبد فى تعليقة على كلامى بس متابع الماتش حاليا هههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 يونيو 2015)

احب اوضح شوية معلومات او اذكركم فيها .. اولا نقدكم هنا هو عن تاثير السعوديين 
على المصريين المسلمين ما اعتقد ان التاثير اللي تقصدونه يطول المصريين المسيحين.. 
اللي الناس هنا ناسيته او تتناساه
ان السعوديين والمصريين يشتركون في عقيده وثقافه اخرى اسلاميه وطبيعي 
يحصل تشابه معين في حاجات كتيره لايطلق عليها تقليد لكن ثقافه مشتركه .. 
المصريين يعرفون السعوديه من الف سنه يحجون الى مكه من الف سنه ماتعرفو 
عليها من خمسين سنه 
عشان تصيبهم صدمه حضاريه اوصحراويه .. عشان كذا كنت اسال ايش هو
 الخراب اللي تتكلمون عنها؟ غير اتهامات انتشار الحجاب مثلا ؟
 قلتو شبشب قلنا قسما بالله كل العالم تلبسه قلتو مسواك قلنا خلاص مافي احد يستخدمه
قلتو جلابيه قلنا اصلا ذي ملابسكم .. في شي ثاني؟ السعوديه مثلا
سرقت مشروع اختراع ذره من مصر ؟ حكمكم رئيس حتى مولود في السعوديه؟ 
اتحدتم معاها يوم من الايام؟ الجواب لا طبعا.. بس برضوياهيفاء هما سبب الخراب 
عشان المصريات تحجبن.. طيب الحجاب اصبح سبب نكسة 76؟ سبب مقتل السادات؟
 سبب ثورة 2011؟
سبب ان مبارك يقعد 30 سنه؟ سبب ايش بالظبط؟ مش نركز 
وحتى نظبط تهمه عليها قيمه بدلا ما تحملون القطعه هذي اكبر مما تحتمل
ثم اؤكد لكم
الحجاب مش من السعوديه .. هو من الثقافه المصريه المسلمين بقى يختفي 
فتره يرجع فتره يختفي تاني .. يُلبس على تدين شكلي او تدين حقيقي 
او تخفي لارتكاب اعمال اجراميه.. مش مهم.. المهم ان كل المصريين 
المغتربين وغير المغتربين عارفينه
 كويس وبالتالي ايش دخل
السعوديه؟ اللي زعلان وشايفه تخلف وعقله هداه الى النتيجه العظيمه 
ذي مشكلته.. بس ايش الفرق بين المتطرف اللي يعتبر الغير محجبه 
عاهره وبين اللي شايف ان سبب تخلف بلاده الحجاب؟ <<هذا هو مستوى النقاش ..
 فارجو عدم المزايده عليا 
.. انا في الحقيقه
مايهمني شبشب ولا مسواك ولا حجاب لكن لايمكن اتفق مع اي احد
يلقي بلاويه ومصايبه على السعوديه لمجرد انه ينظر اليها بعنصريه
وبطبقيه وشايف انه احسن منها وانها سبب بلاويه..وما اقول غير
المملكه كانت ولا زالت سند وعون لمصر وحريصه على مصر
ومكانة مصر عشانها اكتر بلد عارف تاريخ ومكانة مصر العظيمه 
اللهم احفظ الملك الفريد من نوعه سلمان والرئيس المهاب عبد الفتاح
ووفقهما لما فيه مصلحة البلدين.. امين..​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يونيو 2015)

هيفاء انا قريت ردّك اللي اتمسح وانا مش هجيب سيرة اللي إنتي كتبتيه بالظبط لانه الادارة حجبته او مسحته ، طبعا لانه كان في قمة الاستفزاز بشكل مش طبيعي 
هدي ياحبيبي شوية ، انا اول مرة اشوف كده في الحياة ، واحدة اماراتية جاية تتخانق معانا وتنفي حاجات احنا بنقولها عن تاريخ بلدنا ، كأنها هتعرف بلدنا اكتر مننا؟ شوفتي استفزاز اكتر من كده؟ بعد كده لما تيجي تتكلمي عن حاجة في الإمارات هبقا أقاوح معاكي فيها واتخانق واستفزك ايه رأيك؟ 
إنتي بتقري الردود؟ قريتي اننا قربنا نحلف اننا مش بنلوم علي السعودية ولا الشبشب ولا الجلابيه ؟ وأننا بنلوم علي اولاد بلدنا اللي مش معتزين بتاريخ وثقافة بلدهم ورايحين يستوردو من بره هي ديه الحقيقة وهو ده اللي حصل اللي يعرفه اصغر حمار في مصر ان ده اللي حصل للمصريين من بعد ما رجعو للسعوديه ، ديه الحقيقة شئتي ام ابيتي، واعتقد ديه متعيبش السعودية اللي إنتي شغالة دفاع عنها عمال علي بطال قد ما تعيب علي اللي سابو ثقافة بلدهم 
الشبشب اللي احنا كنّا بنلبسه ياحبيبتي هو شبشب زنوبة، عارفه شبشب زنوبة؟  مكناش بنلبس الشبشب الخليجي 
بزمتك إنتي مصدقة نفسك؟ كل العالم بيلبس شبشب وجلابية ، لكن مش كلهم بيلبسوها بالشكل الخليجي ، الجلابيه المصرية ياعيوني هي جلابية الفلاح المصري ملهاش اي علاقة بالجلابية الخليجي 
طيب ما كل العالم بيلبس بكيني، تخيلي لو الإماراتيين بعد ما راحو أوروبا رجعو يفضلو البكيني علي التقاليد الإماراتي ، هتقولي عادي ما كل العالم بيلبس وده مش من تأثير أوروبا عليهم ولا حاجة؟ ولا هتيجي تعيطي وتقولي الإمارات والثقافة والشعب والتاريخ؟ شويه أنصاف وعقل الله يخليكي 

ولا هو علشان الجلابيه والشبشب الخليجي جايين علي مزاجك فعادي لو المصريين تخلو عن لبسهم وتقاليدهم مقابل تقاليد الخليج؟ 
مين قال بقا ان ده ماثرش علي المسيحيين؟ يعجبني انك بتقاوحي في حاجات مش تبعك وملكيش علاقة بيها وتتجراي وتقوليلي انا إنتي ملكيش في الموضوع؟ 
هما مش المسيحيين عايشين في مصر بردو مع اغلبيه مسلمة؟ ، الاسلام في مصر كان واخد شكل وسطي مش وهابي قبل ما المصريين يروحو السعودية ، لما رجعو الدنيا انقلبت وكفاية بس ان الحجاب بقا وسيلة للتمييز بين المسيحية والمسلمة ، يبقا ازاي متأثروش
وبعدين احنا مش بنتكلم علي دين ، احنا بنتكلم علي ثقافة ، معتقدش ان الدين بيقول ان الزِّي والعادات الخليجي هي اللي مفروض تتبع ، لكن اللي حصل زي ماقولت قبل كده لو كنتي كلفتي نفسك وقريتي ان المصريين اللي راحو معرفوش يفرقو بين ثقافة شعب والدين 
وبعدين اتكلمي عن مصر باحترام ياعيوني ، مصر ولا المصريين مبترميش بلاويها علي حد ، عيب اوي ، إنتي جايه تقاوحي معانا في تاريخنا وقولنا ماشي ، لكن كمان تتكلمي عننا من غير احترام يبقا لا ، احنا بنحترم بلدك اللي أصلا الإمارات يبقا إنتي لازم تحترمي بلدنا  ، متخليناش نقول كلام مش عايزين نقوله 
ده ايه الهم ده؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2015)

*اعتقد نغلق الموضوع ع كده افضل 
يغلق
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

